# ‘Frankenfish’: Undercover sting lands Markham snakehead fish dealer in jail



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/...0-in-fines-for-selling-vicious-snakehead-fish

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I just read that. Wow. Who knew that such a quiet place could be involved in something like this.

Related:

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/art...-in-u-s-for-smuggling-illegal-species-of-fish



> About a month ago, after a years-long investigation into the smuggling of endangered and illegal fish from the GTA into the United States, Lucky Aquarium owner Jim Ip, 49, was arrested for allegedly organizing the motel pickup and a string of other meetings that saw invasive and endangered species knowingly smuggled across the border.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I was just in a store in Markham on the weekend that was selling snakeheads. I was telling a friend that I couldn't believe my eyes, literally across the street from Lucky's, Buddy had three in an unlabeled tank. I noticed them right away because I kept them as a kid. 

I don't think any of this is worth the headache... I wonder if that fine will put him out of business?


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Damn 60 days in jail...

Revo they have them for sale? Are they illegal to sell in Canada or just to the US?


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I can only assume they were for sale being in the tanks next to all the other fish for sale. As far as I know it's illegal to import them to Canada and USA.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

They are illegal in Ontario not all of Canada.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

This song always pops in my head when I hear this story.






There is no wonder why the aquarium industry is seeing more and more scrutiny from the government when this this happens.

.... no sympathy....


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I was just about to post the same article...


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Oops, just posted the same article.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

RevoBuda said:


> I was just in a store in Markham on the weekend that was selling snakeheads. I was telling a friend that I couldn't believe my eyes, literally across the street from Lucky's, Buddy had three in an unlabeled tank. I noticed them right away because I kept them as a kid.
> 
> I don't think any of this is worth the headache... I wonder if that fine will put him out of business?


are you sure they are snakeheads? they look more like baby lenticulata pike cichlid to me


----------

